

Cosmic Rays Threaten Future Deep-Space Astronaut Missions - happyscrappy
http://www.unh.edu/news/releases/2014/10/ds21nasa.cfm

======
CapitalistCartr
We're not going to get far in space until we get most of the mass from
Lunar/asteroid mining. As the saying goes, once you're in LEO, you're halfway
to anywhere. And once we don't have to lift the mass from Earth, we can afford
proper shielding.

Another saying, "You can tell the pioneers by the arrows in their backs."

------
Semiapies
Not news.

